# Magellan Explorist 100: Go to Eingabe anhand von Koordinaten



## Elbhai (5. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

habe eine Frage zum Explorist 100: Man kann ja Punkte speichern und diese dann später mittels der Go To Taste ansteuern.

Kann ich eingentlich auch GPS Koordinaten als Ziel eingeben, die nicht gespeichert sind? Müsste doch gehen - nur irgendwie finde ich es nicht...


Für eure Hilfe vielen Dank im Voraus!

Gruß
der Elbhai


----------



## Jirko (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Magellan Explorist 100: Go to Eingabe anhand von Koordinaten*

nabend elbhai #h

die go to-funktion erzwingt eine abfrage nach abgespeicherten waypoints, ergo musst du diese koordinaten im vorab eingeben... bei kartenplottern ist dies nicht unbedingt notwendig, da du dir mittels mausnavi den punkt, welchen du ansteuern möchtest, auf´n display mittels screenscroll legen kannst, um diesen dann via go to ansteuern zu können #h


----------



## HeilbuttJigger (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Magellan Explorist 100: Go to Eingabe anhand von Koordinaten*

Hallo Elbhai,

ich hab das 200er aus der Serie. Wenn du x-beliebige Koordinaten (z.B. aus Angelzeitung oder Board) eingeben willst, geht das ganz einfach. Speichere einfach deine momentane Position mit "Mark". Dann gehst du ins Menu, wo alle deine Wegpunkte gespeichert sind. Da kannst du die Eigenschaften deiner Wegpunkte ändern. Unteranderem auch die Daten für die Koordinaten. Ändere dort einfach die Zahlen und speichere. Dann kannst du mit "GOTO" diesen bearbeiteten Wegpunkt aufrufen. Diese variante ist vieeleicht nicht elegant, geht aber.

MfG


----------



## Dieter1944 (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Magellan Explorist 100: Go to Eingabe anhand von Koordinaten*

Schau hier:http://www.busse-yachtshop.de/gpshandgeraete2.html. Da befindet sich zu deinem (und meinen) Gerät eine 80 seitige Bedienungsanleitung. Sollten danach noch Fragen sein, was ich nicht glaube, stelle sie. Schon mal vorweg, über die "Mark"-Taste kommst du auf die Seite, die du jeweils mit deinen Koordinaten, Namen pp einrichten kannst und dann in die Sonderziele einspeichern kannst.  Gruß Dieter


----------



## Elbhai (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Magellan Explorist 100: Go to Eingabe anhand von Koordinaten*

Hallo,

danke euch beiden. Mit diesem Umweg geht das recht gut!!

Die Anleitung habe ich mir auch noch mal abgespeichert...

Gruß
der Elbhai


----------



## Rippal (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Magellan Explorist 100: Go to Eingabe anhand von Koordinaten*

Hallo !! 
Eine andere Frage ? Ich habe ein Explorist 100. Welche Kartenausrichtung ist für uns Fischer am besten ?.Ich kann irgendwie bei allen drei keinen großen unterschied feststellen.
(Nord ob,Verlauf ob,Track ob ??)#c


----------



## Dieter1944 (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Magellan Explorist 100: Go to Eingabe anhand von Koordinaten*



			
				Rippal schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo !!
> Eine andere Frage ? Ich habe ein Explorist 100. Welche Kartenausrichtung ist für uns Fischer am besten ?.Ich kann irgendwie bei allen drei keinen großen unterschied feststellen.
> (Nord ob,Verlauf ob,Track ob ??)#c



Du meinst wahrscheinlich > welcher Navigationsbildschirm ist für uns Fischer am besten<? Das ist wirklich egal und nach dem Empfinden des Benutzers nutzbar. 

Gruß Dieter


----------

